# Strange dnsmasq messages

## Robert S

The last two mornings I've woken up to find my network not working.  I use a router, a gentoo box for file/mail/web/DHCP etc server, and several windows boxes.  Resetting the router has restored things, but I've seen huge numbers of these messages in my log:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 12 07:37:10 basement dnsmasq-dhcp[14401]: DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 169.254.90.147 00:05:cd:15:5a:93
> 
> Jun 12 07:37:10 hostname dnsmasq-dhcp[14401]: DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.2.22 00:05:cd:15:5a:93
> 
> Jun 12 07:37:15 hostname dnsmasq-dhcp[14401]: DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 169.254.90.147 00:05:cd:15:5a:93
> ...

 

When I restart the router I get the expected response: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 12 08:08:25 hostname dnsmasq-dhcp[14401]: DHCPDISCOVER(eth0) 00:11:2f:33:2d:d1
> 
> Jun 12 08:08:25 hostname dnsmasq-dhcp[14401]: DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.2.12 00:11:2f:33:2d:d1
> ...

 

I have the DHCP server function disabled on my router.

Can somebody explain what's happening?

----------

## VinzC

I also once had such messages until I found my network switch was defect.

----------

## Robert S

I'd more or less come to the same conclusion.  I changed some of the settings on my Linksys router/switch (access control) and that fixed it.  Looks like the firmware is suspect . . .  A lot of these gadgets seem to have problems.

----------

